

Why the iPhone 5c is Brilliant - brennenHN
http://brennenbyrne.com/2013/10/dont-understand-iphone-5c-brilliant-yet/

======
ihsw
One has to wonder where Google will be going with their Moto X line,
especially since the focus is on utilitarian features (long battery life,
assembled in the US) and price rather than brand identity.

All things considered, Google's forward strategy with the Android OS seems to
be unification under one OS rather than the splintering into a plethora of
alternative UIs (Samsung TouchWiz, LG Optimus UI) and old OS versions.

We're already seeing significant decline of Android 2.X devices, but will
there be a faster transition from 4.X to 5.X in a similar fashion of iOS 6 to
iOS 7?

~~~
brennenHN
I have some theories, but I think there are a lot of different agendas at
Google that make it hard to parse the strategies behind a product release.

